# Seasonic S12II 520W PSu, 6 pin connectors



## Yugal Hinduja (May 16, 2014)

Hi,
I have Sapphire R9 270X Dual X which requires 2 75W 6 pin connectors.
I want to buy Seasonic S12II 520W PSU. It has one 6 pin connector and one 6/8 connector, What does it mean??
Will it work?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2014)

It will surely work work, Don't worry.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 16, 2014)

bavusani said:


> It will surely work work, Don't worry.



It might sound silly question, but just out of curiosity, i am asking.
It needs two 75w 6 pin connectors. This psu has one 6p connector and one 8p (6+2). Can I use 6pins of 8p (I have heard its detachable kind)??
One more question 8pin can draw 150W, but my req is 75W. Will it be safe to do so?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> It might sound silly question, but just out of curiosity, i am asking.
> It needs two 75w 6 pin connectors. This psu has one 6p connector and one 8p (6+2). Can I use 6pins of 8p (I have heard its detachable kind)??
> One more question 8pin can draw 150W, but my req is 75W. Will it be safe to do so?



you can use the 6 pin from the given 8 pin by detaching the two pins. also the power draw depends on the gpu load.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can use the 6 pin from the given 8 pin by detaching the two pins. also the power draw depends on the gpu load.



Thanks bro. You helped me a lot in building my system. This is the last component that remains. Will surely buy S12II520.
Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> Thanks bro. You helped me a lot in building my system. This is the last component that remains. Will surely buy S12II520.
> Thanks.



welcome


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 23, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> Thanks bro. You helped me a lot in building my system. This is the last component that remains. Will surely buy S12II520.
> Thanks.



so did r9 270x work with seasonic s12ii 520W??


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes. It's working.


----------

